# صقفة وكلمة حلوة



## totty (31 مارس 2009)

​*زمان كان فى الفصل اللى يحل الواجب صح يحطولوا نجمه

ولما يعملوا صح وبنظام يبقوا نجمتين

ولما يعملوا صح وبنظام وكمان خطه يكون حلو يصقفولوا ويقولوه برافوه عليك

بعدها ممكن تلاقى الولد ده بقى دكتور رغم انه مبذلش غير اقل مجهود

وتبص لواحد تانى صاحبه معاه فى نفس المكان تلاقيه فشل وحتى مكملش تعليم

رغم انه كان بيبذل مجهود اكتر بكتير علشان يكون دكتور


بطرس كان خاين وبايع وجايز يكون اقل التلاميذ لكن جه الرب يسوع قال بطرس على هذه الصخرة ابنى كنيستى

كان عارف الرب يسوع انه التشجيع حتى لو باقل القليل كان هيفرق كتير علشان يكون راجل خطير


نحن فى مجتمع يحقر من قدراتك لايهتم باعمالك يلغى كيانك

جايز لو كنت خدت كلمه تشجيع زمان كان حالك فرق والوضع اختلف

وجايز لو خدتها دلوقتى تغير الحال وتصنع المحال

متقولش الوقت عدا على الكلام ده

انت هو ماتقوله عن نفسك

لو كنت سمعت كلمة زمان حد قالهالك فى التهريج مثلا حد يقولك انت كداب من الاصحاب

وفى البيت حد يقولك بس ياكداب

وانت خدت الكلمة ديه رغم انى عمرك مكنت كداب

لانك بمنتهى البساطة قلت عن نفسك انك كداب

اشجعك جدا لو بصيت حواليك




مش هتلاقى غير كل احباط وكل كلام هدام
ولو بصيت جواك مش هتلاقى غير كل كلام متقال عمال تكرر فيه فى كل الاحوال

تعالوا نشوف ممكن نكون بنقول ايه عن نفسنا

انا كداب
انا فاشل
انا غبى
انا انطوائى
انا شكلى وحش
انا حرامى
انا انانى
انا مرفوض
انا مكروه
ياانهار اسود انا اصلا مش موجود
دانا كمان ماليش وجود


فى حد فى مرة كان بيكلم ربنا وبيقوله انا ولد
الرب رد عليه وقاله لاتقل انى ولد

كمان هو اللى قال شجعوا صغار النفوس

طب لو حتى الناس الكويسين اللى حواليك مش بيشجعوك بل بالعكس بيكسروك

هتعمل ايه

ايه رايك لو انت معملتش اى حاجه خالص دلوقتى خالص وشوية ناس صقفولك وخلاص كده مجرد تهريج

عارف ايه اللى بيحصل بتلاقى وشك تلقائى ضحك

وتعالى ادخل مكان والناس راحوا ضاحكين شوف ايه اللى هيحصل فى شكلك رغم انك متاكد انهم فعلا مبيضحكوش عليك

مش عيب انى الواحد يقول جوه نفسه انا محتاج تشجيع




محتاج حد يشاور على النقطه الصغيرة البعيدة الحلوة اللى جايز تكون الوحيدة اللى فيا اللى حلوة ويقولك برافوه عليك كمل طلعها بره استخدمها وخليها تكون مركز حياتك



الرب يسوع لما قابل السامرية شاور على ابعد نقطه هى ممكن تكون شايفاها وقالها برافوه عليكى انتى صادقة رغم انها كانت زانيه وفى حياتها الف فشل وفشل بس شجع صدقها بعدها دارت كل المدينة تتكلم بصدق عن الراجل اللى شجع الصدق فيها


شوف اصغر حاجه فيك منورة وحتى لو كانت كلمة من حرفين

واستخدمها وشجعها واعرف انى ديه النقطة اللى رب يسوع عايز يشجعها فيك جايز ديه تكون طريقك للخلاص او طريقك للخدمة او طريقة لكسب حب الناس او طرسيقة علشان تبنى الاساس او تكون اساس علشان تقول انا موجود لكل انسان لو بس اللى جواك انك متحبش الكدب او متحبش التلفزيون اكتب وطلع ولو نقطه واحده حلوة فيك


قوله يارب ديه بين ايديك تعالى استخدمها وتخليها سبب لقربى ليك

صدقنى فيك حلو كتير


شجع نفسك صقف لروحك اعرف انى اللى جواك وفيك مش عند ناس كتير

مش عيب انك تقول للى حواليك انا محتاج تشجيع

العيب انك تفضل ترجع لورا لانه مفيش تشجيع حتى من اقرب الناس اليك

كما آمنت ليكن لك " متى 13:8

ربنا معاكم واعلموا دايما انكم مميزين


م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## لي شربل (1 أبريل 2009)

*انتييي totty يا اللي تستحقي احلى النجمات ع ها الموضوع الحلو ....
موضوع واقعي كتتتتتيييييير 
لأنو للاسف كتتتتتتيييير منا يروا أنفسهم بعيون منحولهم 
وبيتناسوا قدرات وعطايا الرب يا اللي منحها آلهم ......
نشكر الرب كانت لقب معقدة يا اللي حصلت عليه بكل جدارة 
من عددة سنوات هو يا اللي ساندني وصمد من حالي كتتتتتيييييير .
لهيك فينا نتمسك بالرب يا اللي خلقنا ع صورته 
وبالقداسة قدسنا 
فينا نحول الكلمات السيئة لخصم ننتصر عليه ويدفعنا للفوز بتحقيق كل الاهداف .
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتييييييير .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اووى يا توتى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا توتي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *انتييي totty يا اللي تستحقي احلى النجمات ع ها الموضوع الحلو ....
> موضوع واقعي كتتتتتيييييير
> لأنو للاسف كتتتتتتيييير منا يروا أنفسهم بعيون منحولهم
> وبيتناسوا قدرات وعطايا الرب يا اللي منحها آلهم ......
> ...





*بحب ردك جداااااااااااااااااااا

هتوحشينى يا قمرتى




*​


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووى يا توتى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا توتي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اووى يا توتى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو وفيه الكثير من الفوائد الروحية ، ربنا يباركك يا توتي


----------



## girgis2 (20 أبريل 2009)

*اللي يستاهل السقفة و التشجيع بجد هو حضرتك*
:big29::018A1D~146:
*شكرااا ليكي كتييير على الموضوع المهم ده*
:010104~171::ab4:
*ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## totty (22 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> موضوع جميل اووى يا توتى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (22 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع حلو وفيه الكثير من الفوائد الروحية ، ربنا يباركك يا توتي


----------



## totty (22 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *اللي يستاهل السقفة و التشجيع بجد هو حضرتك*
> :big29::018A1D~146:
> *شكرااا ليكي كتييير على الموضوع المهم ده*
> :010104~171::ab4:
> *ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل بجد
مرسي ياتوتي​


----------



## totty (22 أبريل 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد
> مرسي ياتوتي​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع جدا جدا جدا​ _   الرب معاكم​_


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى

موضوع راااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اووى يا توتى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

